
Write to Congress - uka
https://writetocongress.org
======
mattbgates
"Dear Congress, I hate your stinking guts, you make me vomit. You're the scum
between my toes. Love, Alfalfa" (reference:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2ONM6n7avA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2ONM6n7avA))

